# [ROM Request] MIUI Jelly Bean?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so I see that Xiaomi is rolling out Jelly Bean versions of MIUI. Any chance any of our awesome devs would be interested in porting this over? Preferably to the VZW S3, but I think I'm biased in that regard. lol

Here's the link to MIUI Jelly Bean for the Galaxy Nexus, if you're interested.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32535-miuiandroid-jelly-bean-2817/


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been following Beans on Twitter, and he says once JB MIUI is out it should be easy to get it to d2vzw. Sounds like we'll have a kick ads dev working on it for us! I'm pretty excited to see how the SGS3 handles MIUI.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I've been following Beans on Twitter, and he says once JB MIUI is out it should be easy to get it to d2vzw. Sounds like we'll have a kick ads dev working on it for us! I'm pretty excited to see how the SGS3 handles MIUI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Beans loves MIUI lol

I loved MIUI on GB. Now that I have some better options than I felt I had on GB like AOKP, and stock Android has moved forward so far with itself, its not so much a priority.

That being said, I would most def flash some MIUI JB on my phone.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> I've been following Beans on Twitter, and he says once JB MIUI is out it should be easy to get it to d2vzw. Sounds like we'll have a kick ads dev working on it for us! I'm pretty excited to see how the SGS3 handles MIUI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Beans is doing it hell yeah he kicked ass on the droid x . And his stock rom on the d2vzw works great as well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elkniwcire (Jun 22, 2011)

What's Beans twitter handle?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

elkniwcire said:


> What's Beans twitter handle?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


@BeansTown106

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

That's really all the love for MIUI 'round here?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would instanly flash to any Miui version released for the SGS3!!! I loved Miui on my DX and it was hard to switch to anything else!!


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

didnt even realize there was one out lol ill get playing with it soon right after i finish build 9 for stock rom which now includes aroma installer and a ton of options


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> didnt even realize there was one out lol ill get playing with it soon right after i finish build 9 for stock rom which now includes aroma installer and a ton of options


Yay on both of those!

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

I would hop on SGSIII MIUI faster than you can say "Hey we have a stable MIUI Jellybean build for the Verizon Galaxy SIII. If you support what i do, feel free to buy me a beer"


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> didnt even realize there was one out lol ill get playing with it soon right after i finish build 9 for stock rom which now includes aroma installer and a ton of options


Awesome beans. As always, you kick ass.


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

BeansTown106 said:


> didnt even realize there was one out lol ill get playing with it soon right after i finish build 9 for stock rom which now includes aroma installer and a ton of options


oh yes please!!!!!1


----------



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh yes indeed. This makes me moist.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

> didnt even realize there was one out lol ill get playing with it soon right after i finish build 9 for stock rom which now includes aroma installer and a ton of options


Awesome man! I just peed a little...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

mmmeff said:


> Oh yes indeed. This makes me moist.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


uhhhhh.... cool? lol


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

figured id keep u guys updated  just started playing with it but i got it booting and i got sms/voice working gonna need to debug alot but its coming along faster than i anticipated.. screenshots incoming 
























edit: the reason for the navbar is because im using the gnex base.. and im gonna take that out and make it an option


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> figured id keep u guys updated  just started playing with it but i got it booting and i got sms/voice working gonna need to debug alot but its coming along faster than i anticipated.. screenshots incoming


Nerdgasm.

You are killing it bro! Gonna be flash happy since I need to flash build 9 when I get home and THIS as soon as you've got a build out!


----------



## prenedo (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweet. My life will be whole with miui on my sd card... Still got my miui backup from my Dinc2, just begging to be restored...


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Beans did phenomenal on miui for droid x.

Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Austin said:


> Beans did phenomenal on miui for droid x.
> 
> Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


Yes he did. MIUI v4 on the DX was the last ROM I ran before I got my SGS3. Sooooo stoked to see him back on the platform here. Keep kicking ass Beans, and the moment the first nightly drops this crack-flasher won't be far behind.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yes he did. MIUI v4 on the DX was the last ROM I ran before I got my SGS3. Sooooo stoked to see him back on the platform here. Keep kicking ass Beans, and the moment the first nightly drops this crack-flasher won't be far behind.


thanks for the kind words  might have also figured out why data didnt initially work  stay tunedddd


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> thanks for the kind words  might have also figured out why data didnt initially work  stay tunedddd


Hoooolyyy craaaaaaap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dakalter (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and give my support. I'm really looking forward to jb miui!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Bean, you are going to be drunk with support. and from all of the beers you will be getting once this thing pops!


----------

